# Solar Tracker from Sattelite dish.



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

I am looking for some help in locating replacement actuators (cheap!!!). I now have 1KW of panels to plug into my MX60 and by the time they got paid for there sure wasn't much left for a tracker. Anyways, my BIL and I have scrounged up a 6' and a 10' C-band dish to convert to my trackers. Problem is most people who are getting rid of dishes haven't used them for years. Anyways the first one had an old 48V actuator that broke three gears even after being cleaned up, and the second has a newer 36V (hard to find transformers in 36V.

I am looking to replace them with 12 or 24V Actuators but another 100 bucks each isn't doable for several months. Anybody know of a place to get new/used actuators (24") fairly cheap?

PS - anyone who hasn't checked out redrok.com should. GREAT ENERGY WEBSITE!


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

YoungOne said:


> PS - anyone who hasn't checked out redrok.com should. GREAT ENERGY WEBSITE!


Thanks YoungOne,looks like a lot of info,cool!


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

You can use 12v on that actuator. Just runs slower.


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

In ancient times (C band epoch) I converted a crank actuator to electric with the addition of a low speed gearhead motor(120V). Cut the crank off and drilled a hole through the stub. Coupled this shaft to the motor shaft using a universal low speed coupler (short piece of metal conduit) The conduit was coupled to the shafts using special shear pins (finish nails).
Worked well for many years.

Surplus Center, C&H and Herbach Rademan usually have lo speed hi torque motors listed. Boston Gear or Small Parts may have replacements for your damaged gears. Old microwave oven transformer secondary can be removed and then rewound for the voltage you need.

Check around for wheelchair dealers. They will have compatable motors used and may be obtained reasonably.


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

Could you couple all of the panels with a bar that would move all of them at once? While increasing the size of the motor needed to move them, service and repair would be much simpler.A long piece of acme threaded rod and nut from Enco, some pipe, some welding, could include a removable crank for manual op.


----------



## Allan Mistler (Jun 1, 2004)

I bought replacement actuators from here: http://www.cyberestore.com/satellite-dish-motorsactuators-c-47.html and the price was right!!! I got the heavy duty one because the trackers have to hang on to four panels mounted on each one in occasional 40 to 50 mph winds with gusts up over 60.
Other than the ancient actuators wearing out, I haven't had any problems with the home made positioners (with Redrock electronics) after three years of use.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Graingers has actuators for the old big dishs. . . $150+ last I looked
And their built to take the big loads.

Those little jobs (Allan's link) are just to light duty for me (59 lbs) . . for what I've got mounted, . .the wind would make short order of them .


----------



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

Well I have four 125 watt panels on each dish mount (one set up in the air, YEAH!) the motor on that mount failed so I crank it by hand, no biggie. the second will go up this weekend with the 36 volt actuator on it. It ran fine on 12V, just slow like Jim-mi said. 

Allan - Mine are set up similarly but with a foot gap between to reduce closed wind resistance. Wind zoning is 90mph up hear and we hit 87 in October.


----------



## Allan Mistler (Jun 1, 2004)

YoungOne, I don't know if the one foot gap reduces wind loading that much, but it definitely places heavier static loads on the actuator at both Easterly and Westerly extremes of position by moving the weight of your panels further from the axis of rotation.
When I had to replace the actuator I manually rotated the mount to the West and secured it there to prevent it from blowing around. When it came time to reconnect it to the actuator it required every ounce of my 250 pound body weight to bring it up off it's stops! I developed a lot of respect for that actuator.


----------



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

Well the balance is 10' across the hard mount and 53" across the actuator. Curentlt I have a pole that sticks into the end of the actuator and I can spin the Actuator with wrist motion. Not to bad. I had thought to replace the hard mount N/S with a short Actuator but after making manual adjustments I can imagine the strain that actuator would have to deal with. Haven't abandoned the idea just given up on a cheap actuator fix. I did find some with 1500 lb force for under a hundred.


----------

